# My new moray eel!!!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have him in my brackish tank with my archer fish and my figure eight puffer.
Also if TOS sees this I need help on getting my eel to eat.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice! What type of moray is that? And what's the specific gravity? It looks happy enough, just curious though!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Funlad, Ill have to google what type of moray it is exactly, but the water is at full brackish, I'm too lazy to remember/look up what number that is.

EDIT** Also he hasn't been eating at all, I have had him since Friday, and nothing, I have tried live ghost shrimp, massivore meat pellets, shrimp pellets, and frozen mysis shrimp, and no luck at all, even used long tweezers to put some shrimp right in front of his mouth and nothing, the LFS store owner who I know is very knowledgeable and isn't just trying to make a buck off of me, said that they have been eating anything dropped in the tank like crazy, even fed them brine shrimp right in front of me and they all went crazy for it, but I just don't know what is up with mine, and his eels were even in almost pure freshwater, the SG in that tank was .002.(don't worry I slowly acclimated the eel to my water's salt level.

Also I read that they don't eat in freshwater (strange as the store tank was almost completely fresh and they ate fine in there) and I checked my tank and the salt level was really low for some reason (less than .005) so I am adding in more salt to bring it back up to full brackish, I read that in their breeding cycle they migrate to fresh and don't eat during breeding, and many sites say increasing the salt level will make them start eating again, I hope this works.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The shock of transfer can last for weeks sometimes, and they won't eat until they get over it.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks TOS, I stopped by my LFS today and asked him why my eel isn't eating, and he basically said what you just said, but he then gave me some free frozen silversides, and I put one in the tank a few minutes ago and my eel quickly swallowed it whole, so for now I'll stick to feeding those until my eel will eat other food.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hes really pretty!


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful creature you got there.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------

